# 5 Teenager + 2008 BMW + race on airstrip = ugly death



## Waveho (Jul 21, 2006)

I couldn't find out what model it was in the stories, and the wreckage was spread over 200 square feet, including the engine separating from the body, so I couldn't tell from the pic, but clearly one of the kids' rich daddy's new toy. Very sad. Worst wreckage I've ever seen. Here's a link that includes a pic:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,325816,00.html

Link to pic:
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,325816,00.html#


----------



## Waveho (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's the pic:


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

r


----------



## Jblk328i (Jan 24, 2008)

It's an M5. In the video you can see the stock M5 wheels.


----------



## wing46man (Jun 7, 2007)

dam this is why my car insurance is so high, retarded teenagers


----------



## Jblk328i (Jan 24, 2008)

wing46man said:


> dam this is why my car insurance is so high, retarded teenagers


What is your 6 month premium on a 528i?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

RIP. 

To the OP - not sure it was a race. Local accounts of the story (Orlando Sentinel online and WFTV online) are very sketchy.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

That's too bad.

This is why you don't let your kids drive your cars that have any type of real capability. Especially ones that have 500hp and go 200 mph.

I probably have some friends in Ocala that knew these kids parents. 

I don't really feel sad for the kids, but more so their parents. Maybe I'm just an ass hole.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> That's too bad.
> 
> This is why you don't let your kids drive your cars that have any type of real capability. Especially ones that have 500hp and go 200 mph.
> 
> ...


Yeah. My bro know a bunch of the local law enforcement up in Ocala, I'll ask him what the deal is.

Sad though.


----------



## hdco1107 (Nov 28, 2007)

Maybe they were in a hurry to catch a plane.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

Idiots


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

The driver was an 18 y.o. new forum member at M5board.com - http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=111545


----------



## Irish Paul (Jan 14, 2007)

Why does noone care about the tree that was damaged when these loons obeyed the Laws of Physics to the letter?


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

And physics always works


----------



## bimmerguy288 (Feb 28, 2006)

glad they didn't kill anyone else. If the parents bought the M5 for the kid, and let the kid out that late, they only have themselves to blame for.


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

That's it, my kids are getting old underpowered diesels until they can afford their own car.


----------



## bimmerguy288 (Feb 28, 2006)

I wouldn't get my kids old cars without all the new safety features, but definitely not something too powerful and flashy.


----------



## f1fan (Jun 22, 2007)

They will probably find the video these idiots were making to put on Youtube. Watching the speedo and not the terrain.


----------



## Dannyel (Jun 17, 2007)

Sad for the kids and parents...everyone makes mistakes..some get away some don't thats life...After all fac the car & the trees a human life is worthless...not to mention 5  

R.I.P.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

wdgiles said:


> That's it, my kids are getting old underpowered diesels until they can afford their own car.


Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## xclozano (Nov 22, 2006)

wing46man said:


> dam this is why my car insurance is so high, retarded teenagers


hey,hey,hey now, im 17-and I have a new 335i, and there are _some_ of us that are responsible. Infact I have to pay for the insurance, $160/month.

My part time job at game-stop after school,monday through thursday helps pay for that (and gas). And do you think if I have to pay for the insurance, I would drive like that with 4 of my boys in the car? HELL NO!

I value my car as much as I do my life-and that of my friends.

xavier


----------



## sayemthree (Sep 8, 2006)

Sad... but lets see.

they had just left a party. toxicology tests are being done. It was 3:45 am. they were illegally tresspassing on an airport runway. in the dark. in a very fast car going very fast. they were inexperienced, 18 to 20 yrs old. sounds like a recipe for disaster. 

I feel sorry for the parents and families.


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

xclozano said:


> hey,hey,hey now, im 17-and I have a new 335i, and there are _some_ of us that are responsible.


That's what Josh (the driver) said on the M5 forum.

I'm not trying to argue with you. Yes, there are responsible teens (I was one 5 years ago, but I also drove a Camry...).

Just please be careful.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=111545


----------



## entidine (May 22, 2003)

A neighbor who lived near the airport said he could hear the M5 making multiple runs back and forth down the runway, each one probably faster than the last. Makes me wonder if the kid was trying to hit some magic number (like say 150 or maybe 180 mph?). I also wonder if brake fade played a role. If they were making multiple high speed runs those brakes must have been en fuego at the time of that last run.

I have actually done multiple high speed runs on a runway in a Maserati Quattroporte, but that was a sanctioned driving event hosted by Maserati done in broad daylight. All you could smell at the end were burning brakes and they were muhsy as hell.

I have also driven a 2007 M6 WOT (up to about 80 mph) on wet roads at night, although that was with the DSC on. But the car felt perfectly planted and totally in control except for a bit of wheel spin that the DSC took care of. 

In this kid's case, it was his inability to stop that did in him and his friends, maybe a combination of too much speed and hot brakes.


----------



## xp8103 (Nov 26, 2007)

With all due respect to the younger members on this (and other) boards, is there REALLY a reason why an 18 year old needs a $75k 500HP car capable of 180mph?


----------



## M3Addict (Jan 4, 2006)

xclozano said:


> hey,hey,hey now, im 17-and I have a new 335i, and there are _some_ of us that are responsible.


Xavier, I'm sure you're a great kid; but at 17, you don't know what being "responsible" truly means. No one at that age does. Don't take people's comments about this personally. It's just a fact. And that fact amplifies when you add a fast car to the mix.


----------



## Dannyel (Jun 17, 2007)

this thread has turned insane....it seems these kids are still being picked on even thou they pretty much payed the price with their life....

Its not about the car...or how some of you people say that an 18-yr old kid does not need an M5....u really sound like u care more about the car rather than the fact that 5 kids just died...

OK...so do you really think that the outcome of the crash would have been any different if they were in a different car?? i mean you can reach 100 mph with any car these days...so it really does not matter that they were in an M5...it was the speed....

Their stupidity was payed with a price that nobody should...so stop with the bashing of younger crowd driving cars...


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Dannyel said:


> this thread has turned insane....it seems these kids are still being picked on even thou they pretty much payed the price with their life....
> 
> Its not about the car...or how some of you people say that an 18-yr old kid does not need an M5....u really sound like u care more about the car rather than the fact that 5 kids just died...
> 
> ...


he should have gotten a e30 318i


----------



## Speed Junkie (Jun 30, 2007)

I just sold and RS4 to a guy who bought it for his 18-19 yr old son.

Buying a 420 hp car for a teenager seems to be a bad idea. Besides the philosophical arguments (should any kid be given a $75K car regardless of maturity or wealth?) it just seems that you are entrusting a huge amount of responsibility to someone who can't resist abusing it.

It is like leaving a bowl of candy with a kid and telling them to eat one piece. If you don't want your kid driving a 150 mph just give them one piece of candy.

I was a great kid and made pretty darn good decisions at that age but I wouldn't have been able to deal with a car like that with restraint.

How many of us have seen pics of Spears, Hilton, Lohan, etc. and were scared to death with the thought of those dumb broads with a 600 hp Mercedes?

I don't think that anyone here is saying that those kids deserved to die - but the situation sounds like a recipe for disaster - and it shouldn't suprise the parents when that stuff happens.


----------



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

I hate threads like this... because all you scummy bastards can come up with is, "Why does a kid that age need that kind of car." 
Here's one for you... why does ANYONE need that kind of car? The answer: They don't. But somehow, when they're young, people around here get their panties in a bunch, and jealousy takes over. 

There will always be someone who can afford more extravagant, flashy things than you can afford. Doesn't change the fact that this is tragic.

In fact, I guarantee some board members would feel this were MORE tragic if he were driving a 1997 Z28. At least then, one of God's Chariots wouldn't have been damaged.

Losers....


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

drallafi said:


> I hate threads like this... because all you scummy bastards can come up with is, "Why does a kid that age need that kind of car."
> Here's one for you... why does ANYONE need that kind of car? The answer: They don't. But somehow, when they're young, people around here get their panties in a bunch, and jealousy takes over.
> 
> There will always be someone who can afford more extravagant, flashy things than you can afford. Doesn't change the fact that this is tragic.
> ...


Yes... By focusing on only one feature of a very fine car he denied himself years of learning more about it and enjoying the many pleasures of owning it. Sad.


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

drallafi said:


> I hate threads like this... because all you scummy bastards can come up with is, "Why does a kid that age need that kind of car."
> Here's one for you... why does ANYONE need that kind of car? The answer: They don't. But somehow, when they're young, people around here get their panties in a bunch, and jealousy takes over.
> 
> There will always be someone who can afford more extravagant, flashy things than you can afford. Doesn't change the fact that this is tragic.
> ...


Dude - it's not jealousy or getting panties in a bunch. Take a look at the stats on driving deaths of teenagers compared to adults and maybe you would have a little better perspective. Or perhaps any perspective at all. If the irresponsible parent didn't give his child, or let his child use his race car he might be alive today along with his 4 friends. 
Adults are simply more responsible than teens. Unfortunately, this kids parents aren't to be included in that grouping. While nobody needs an M5 or similar vehicle, the point here is that teenagers shouldn't be driving them. If this parent were more responsible he would have realized his kid was fascinated/had a problem with speed and could have taken actions to deter the events more than he did. Give the kid a 15 year old Volvo, make them pay for gas/insurance/repairs, etc. I would bet the kid would be alive today.

There is a reason learning to fly an airplane usually starts with a Cessna, and not an F-22. Cars, and the lives of others, should be treated the same way.

As for the kid who says he has a 335i, pays $160/month for insurance and values his life more than his car - I would agree since the value of that car to you is essentially zero. If you were breaking your butt working to pay for the car, rather than having it handed to you by irresponsible parents, perhaps it would have some value. Entitlement isn't value. True value would come from purchasing a car you paid for with money you earned.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

Most of the responses to this thread are clearly derived from social conditioning and not logic. You're essentially trained to think and/or feel that the loss of human life is inherently unpleasant. This conditioning harkens back to the days when human life wasn't nearly as prolific as it is now, and the loss of any member of the species (or, more specifically, a member of the immediate family and/or social structure) could potentially hinder future propagation. With those concerns largely removed - at least at the present time - there is no reason to feel pity for these kids. Worse, at least some of you are actually aware of this and yet still express some form of regret simply for the sake of appearances.

Moreover, there is nothing "tragic" about this - these weren't teenage cancer patients; they weren't run over by a drunk driver. Instead, their deaths were the avoidable consequence of their own decision. Whether they were aware of and accepted the potential of this consequence is irrelevant; ignorance is equally avoidable. In effect, they indirectly chose to die. When you gamble, you're making and accepting multiple choices at once, and leaving probability to decide between them. So be it.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

*yes, i do think it would be different.*

yes, because if it was an old Volvo, he probably wouldn't have been showing off, therefore would still be alive.



Dannyel said:


> OK...so do you really think that the outcome of the crash would have been any different if they were in a different car?? i mean you can reach 100 mph with any car these days...so it really does not matter that they were in an M5...it was the speed....
> 
> .


----------



## sayemthree (Sep 8, 2006)

teenagers (15-20) are responsible for 9000 deaths every YEAR on the road. The Iraq count of 4000 US soldiers TO DATE pales in comparison with 9000 EACH AND EVERY YEAR!


----------



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

akhbhaat said:


> In effect, they indirectly chose to die. ... So be it.


Even if this were true of the driver, what about the 4 passengers? Or would you say that they deserved it as well, as they should have known better than to get into such a fast car ? Bet you'd feel different if it were one of your kids in the car.


----------



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

kjboyd said:


> yes, because if it was an old Volvo, he probably wouldn't have been showing off, therefore would still be alive.


Seriously? Not trying to be argumentative, but you don't really think that only kids with supercars show off, do you? I did some pretty stupid stuff with my '92 Accord.


----------



## Waveho (Jul 21, 2006)

I thought I was a great driver when I was a teenager. At 40 now, I can barely look back at several driving risks I took back then. I was so incredibly stupid. If my 72 Ford Fairmont had had a few more horses, better tires, and a more trustworthy transmission....I surely would have died. As it is, I've never had a crash (sliding off an icy road one time doesn't count) then or as an adult (knocking on wood).

It is indeed tragic, however you look at it. At the same time the outcome can hardly be seen as surprising. The M5 is basically a street legal race car; kinda like a NASCAR driver throwing his keys to some kid and saying, "have at it." It was a death sentence.


----------



## sayemthree (Sep 8, 2006)

or kinda of like handing your 16 year old a loaded gun with absolutely no training or instructions, thats what we do with our kids and cars. if you can parallel park you get a license to kill....I mean drive.


----------



## juanchi29 (Oct 1, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> That's too bad.
> 
> This is why you don't let your kids drive your cars that have any type of real capability. Especially ones that have 500hp and go 200 mph.
> 
> ...


I kinda feel what your saying but teh three passengers dident deserve it either...sigh. Off the topic how you like tampa? i'm moving there in the summer to lutz to be exact.


----------



## sayemthree (Sep 8, 2006)

juanchi29 said:


> I kinda feel what your saying but teh three passengers dident deserve it either...sigh.


hard to say - they may have been the ones encouraging the stupidity.


----------



## juanchi29 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah thats true.


----------



## BimmerBeast (Feb 3, 2009)

Im 16 and I "say" im a good driver and that i dont speed and stuff. But then again, I drive a Mazda Protege5. If i had an M5 and was with my buddies, I definitely would be racing everywhere i go and crashing into trees. Im looking to buy an E46 3 series and im not buying it to show off or drive fast. But Im just a teen and I wanna have fun, and so does every other teen who has a car. It doesn't matter what car they have, they will still push the car's limits. So you cant blame the kids who died. They were just being teens and acting crazy. Probably more crazy than most of us would though.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

You forgot to mention that all teens are invincible, and they don't think they will die in such a fashion.

You say: that all teens will push the limit. I am not certain where and how and when you did this research, but you obviously did not involve a bunch of forum members. Not every teen, and not even most teens, push the limit. Admittedly, some do, but a greater number don't. Check the Annals of Emergency Medicine, as there have been a bunch of actual studies done on this topic.

Compare your notes to those in the scientific community.


----------



## Spokane540ia (Jul 4, 2008)

*response*

andydiffer should see this.


----------



## BadgelessM3 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm sorry but why would you post this? Let them rest in peace


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

BadgelessM3 said:


> I'm sorry but why would you post this? Let them rest in peace


How `bout as a warning to clueless parents who nonchalantly toss the keys to a 500-HP car over to their 18-year-old kid ?


----------



## BadgelessM3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Fast Bob said:


> How `bout as a warning to clueless parents who nonchalantly toss the keys to a 500-HP car over to their 18-year-old kid ?


Yeah becuase their are so many parents on here.


----------



## NeoE60 (Jan 5, 2009)

BmW745On19's said:


> That's too bad.
> 
> This is why you don't let your kids drive your cars that have any type of real capability. Especially ones that have 500hp and go 200 mph.
> 
> ...


No, you're not an asshole. I feel the same way.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

BadgelessM3 said:


> Yeah becuase their are so many parents on here.


You`re an FNG, and you obviously don`t have much of a clue WHAT`S going on around here....


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

BadgelessM3 said:


> Yeah becuase their are so many parents on here.


I think as you hang around here longer you will find that more users here have kids than you think...


----------



## BadgelessM3 (Dec 24, 2008)

how many parents with 18yr old kids? i think not alot. You guys are really getting butt hurt. Wow It's funny that you guys read the latest reply and think that's what the whole thread is about. I'm simply mad because so many of you are talking smack about how dumb the driver of this car was. I think it's unfair to the people involved in the accident to be talking like this. Not one single person knows what happend. So leave it alone


----------



## sprintman (Feb 22, 2008)

FB is correct, more people here with kids than most realise and that includes me.


----------



## shamulater (Apr 25, 2007)

Parent of an 18 year old checking in. :eeps:


----------

